#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  DIY...scooter shed

## tunk

I wanted a new scooter, I needed a good place to park it so I built this shed. I like to build with wood. Each piece of wood is unique and some beautiful. Steel is boring as fuck. If you use steel you are going to take the time to at least primer and maybe paint. So if you use wood take the time to seal everything with poly, and the termites do not eat through poly. I have things sitting around here for 15 years and termites don't touch it. When I saw the posts at Global I knew I wanted to use them for something, and the native wood came from a local sawmill. When we first started seeing laminated wood in the US, they told us laminated was stronger than solid and I believe them. The cement was an existing slab in good condition with fall. Just to be sure I took the time to cut a square out, dig down and reinforce pillars. The post is pinned to the pillar, small bead of silicone where post meets pillar. Because of the overhang these posts won't see a lot of water. What I like about poly, in a year from now you can easily make it good as new. Wire brush or a light sanding, fresh coat and good as new, and I'm a maintenence kind of guy, no problem doing maintenence. My plan from the beginning was leave it open as much as possible, maybe just cover the left hand side to hide that ugly wall. Better idea, my next project will be do something with that ugly wall. The porch roof is within 6 inches, the wall about 8 inches from the eaves and the far side about 18 inches from the carport, I'm not going to get much blown in rain, yes I know about Thai storms. Its already been tested, we've had some good storms already. Three sides have a small added on overhang. Don't click on the attached thumbnail, you'll see its fallen over already.

----------


## tunk

The roof is insulated to keep the heat down, except for the peak and the ridgecap is left open for ventilation. At that sharp pitch I don't think I will get water blowing under the cap, but if I do I'll deal with it. I framed the roof so I have a spot to mount a commercial duty ceiling fan. If I have a problem with sparrows, turn the fan on and blow them away or grind them up don't matter, but I will not have sparrows.

----------


## tunk

Maybe this post will get better as I go along and get the hang of these pics. Every joint ,nailed and glued, every nail hole piloted. This wood is hard and brittle, if you don't pilot you will have bent nails and split wood, I don't have either. As compred to American pine this wood is much stronger and cheaper. Can't think of anything I would change, pretty happy with how it turned out. In the future if I doubt the strength of the post I'll wrap them in native lumber. I'm 65, it will outlast me.

----------


## helge

> As compred to American pine this wood is much stronger and cheaper.


Cheaper ?

----------


## tunk

Yes cheaper, I don't remember the exact numbers but when I brought a load of 2x4's home I compared the price on-line. The boards are not consistant like US lumber, the width and thickness will vary a lot, up to a quarter inch.

----------

